# Snow Vest - Would anyone wear these?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll bite, since the other vest attempts I've seen, haven't been that great, but I like the idea.

Selling it through army gear sites would probably be your best bet, there are so many on there that just buy stuff because it looks cool. I don't really think the market is big in any case, but you might get enough hype on one of those snowproduct markets to start up. Having spots for brand profiling, like on the back or pockets, you could get into that market.

You should have an option for or a built in backprotector, if you don't already. That will help with carrying boards too. The padding you talk about will add comfort, but wont get you into the protection market.

Don't fiddle too much with avy gear, it'll just make it heavy imo. Ideally you are going for resort weekend warriors in chairlifts here. But if: Beacon would go in a harness/jacket/pant, not on the vest usually, so you need access to it. For shovel/probe some minimalistic strap options would do, but might be better off just leaving it. For airbags, it needs to be a strong harness, think climbing or parachutes. That would also allow you to build in a strong enough pocket for beacons tho. There could be a cheap and expensive product I guess. Look into use of a climbing harness with some gear while using the vest. For climbing, those pockets would get in the way anyways, and climbers would probably prefer backpacks, but you need to allow rope teams.

The vest would need to be well ventilated, minimal body contact, minimal fabric, and waterproof components. If the vest gets soggy and freeze, noone will use it. 

Remember that snow jackets have pockets and vents. Try to give access to as much of that as possible.

Velcro bands, there are some "industrial" ones that don't fall apart so easily. Kinda like mushroom shaped heads that connect, they look the same on both sides. Seen it used on some clothing brands. They will add some quality to the product.

Read up on gear, production, environmental and health standards in different markets, and design gear that qualify for as much of them as possible. People fall for that, and it's easier to get into new markets. For protection and avy gear, it's vital.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Dumb question, does the vest to go on the outside or inside of the jacket/shell? It seems to me that inside vs outside are two different products...that would perhaps be determined via the climate or weather.

edit...nevermind, so it goes on the outside...wouldn't wear it because I travel lite and things would get wet here in PNW and in bc it wouldn't work with an air avy bag...but having a more distributed load might be good.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a Dakine Poacher vest. I don't really use it or need it for resort riding. For splitboarding it's great. I don't need padding. The size it adjustable enough. I don't really need to customize it. It's does have several pockets on the chest part of it. Plenty of room for phone, beacon, climbing skins, keys, a cliff bar or other snack. That's about all I would need. 

I'm not sure what the advantage of a tactical chest rig would be for snowboarding or if I would want the weight hanging off the front of me.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Maybe you could get Scotty Lago on board though.

https://youtu.be/diboc9g_gDs


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Name is stupid. 
Website links to a wall of text which is just fucking boring. 
Product doesn't immediately make me want to buy one. And this is coming from a guy that has filmed hundreds of hours in the park and has a vest. 
Kickstarter without a community behind it is just a cash grab that says "I don't know how to get funding". 
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Ah i miss Echelon Snowboards with their Military inspired gear. Should have picked up more stuff while they were still around (both boards, and wear)

Chest rigs are so hot right now in the fashion world. Seems like a pretty cool idea, but I usually manage to fit all my gear into my jacket/pants pockets so i probably wouldnt need it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As long as it has molle system so I can carry lots of ammo and grenades, and a drag loop to help carry my corpse after I hit a tree.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

For ski patrol it might be useful. Even if I'm now used to ride all the time with a backpack, got a 25L Burton dayhiker, the vest would be good the put stuff all most anywhere on it. Making the weight distribution better. I don't need that much stuff on me, just minimal.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

d3tro said:


> For ski patrol it might be useful. Even if I'm now used to ride all the time with a backpack, got a 25L Burton dayhiker, the vest would be good the put stuff all most anywhere on it. Making the weight distribution better. I don't need that much stuff on me, just minimal.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


What do you usually carry?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> Ah i miss Echelon Snowboards with their Military inspired gear. Should have picked up more stuff while they were still around (both boards, and wear)
> 
> Chest rigs are so hot right now in the fashion world. Seems like a pretty cool idea, but I usually manage to fit all my gear into my jacket/pants pockets so i probably wouldnt need it.


What size are you I have a full set of outerwear from Echelon still.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

BurtonAvenger said:


> tokyo_dom said:
> 
> 
> > Ah i miss Echelon Snowboards with their Military inspired gear. Should have picked up more stuff while they were still around (both boards, and wear)
> ...


Echelon had outerwear? I have 157 Orion. I think the sidewall says "this is my snowboard, there are many like it but this one is mine." Fun board for messing around on when the snow is soft. The 3d base kinda sucks when is gets icey though. Haven't ridden it in a few years because it's way more noodley than I typically like to ride.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> What do you usually carry?


Medical stuff such as bandages, tapes, 4x4 pads, triangular pads, scissors, abdominal pads. My radio goes in the backpack as well. Few feets of rope. Medical gloves. Empty small bags to put snow/ice in them. Pocket mask for CPR.

My 25 L backpack still got plenty of room left, all my stuff don't even fill half of it.

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

d3tro said:


> Medical stuff such as bandages, tapes, 4x4 pads, triangular pads, scissors, abdominal pads. My radio goes in the backpack as well. Few feets of rope. Medical gloves. Empty small bags to put snow/ice in them. Pocket mask for CPR.
> 
> My 25 L backpack still got plenty of room left, all my stuff don't even fill half of it.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk



I wear a vest for ski patrol - fits all of my medical gear quite nicely (and provides a little extra warmth on those really cold days). 

Can't imagine wearing one when I'm not patrolling though - I personally just don't need that much space to justify the extra bulk


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What size are you I have a full set of outerwear from Echelon still.


5'8, 155lb. Medium in most things. 

Their ghillie hoodie is hands down my favourite piece of clothing. Both on and off the hill.


----------



## d3tro (Apr 4, 2018)

kalev said:


> I wear a vest for ski patrol - fits all of my medical gear quite nicely (and provides a little extra warmth on those really cold days).
> 
> 
> 
> Can't imagine wearing one when I'm not patrolling though - I personally just don't need that much space to justify the extra bulk


Good to read, which brand is your vest? I was looking at the Poacher Vest from Dakine

Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> 5'8, 155lb. Medium in most things.
> 
> Their ghillie hoodie is hands down my favourite piece of clothing. Both on and off the hill.


Yep the stuff I have won't fit you. Shit makes me look like a toddler in a trench coat.


----------



## ZeMax (Feb 21, 2014)

d3tro check out Helly Hanson ski patrol vest it rocks.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yep the stuff I have won't fit you. Shit makes me look like a toddler in a trench coat.


Dammit haha. Made for big strong army physiques! I cant remember if my hoodie from them is M or L, but its quite oversized on me; which is cool on that particular item. Not sure about outerwear though...

Though looking at all the board sizing requests on here with 200+lb guys, i guess it makes sense to market to those sizes though.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

tokyo_dom said:


> Dammit haha. Made for big strong army physiques! I cant remember if my hoodie from them is M or L, but its quite oversized on me; which is cool on that particular item. Not sure about outerwear though...
> 
> Though looking at all the board sizing requests on here with 200+lb guys, i guess it makes sense to market to those sizes though.


The samples were made way too big. So the set I have would probably fit someone 6'6 and 280lbs. It also weighs almost 30lbs with nothing in the pockets.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

d3tro said:


> Good to read, which brand is your vest? I was looking at the Poacher Vest from Dakine
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A520W en utilisant Tapatalk


We wear these:

https://www.actionrescuegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=12


Pretty sure they are standard for CSP


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Tactics has a few!






DAKINE Poacher RAS Vest / Backpack - black - Free Shipping | Tactics


DAKINE Poacher RAS Vest / Backpack - black in stock at Tactics. Shop the best selection of snowboard backpacks from DAKINE. Low price guarantee + free shipping with $60 purchase.



www.tactics.com


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

All sizes on Dakine's web page.


----------

